# Tầm giá 1 triệu, nên chọn máy ép trái cây tốc độ chậm nào?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (15/6/18)

*Máy ép chậm giá rẻ thu hút người tiêu dùng nhờ khả năng tạo những ly nước ép dinh dưỡng và thơm ngon như ngoài hàng trong một mức giá hợp lý.*

Những ly nước ép trái cây thơm mát, vừa giải nhiệt vừa tốt cho sức khỏe rất được yêu thích vào mùa hè. Sau đây chúng tôi xin được gợi ý những chiếc máy ép trái cây chất lượng cho gia đình mà giá chưa đến 1 triệu đồng.

*Máy ép tốc độ chậm Bluestone JEB-6519*
_Giá tham khảo: 895 ngàn đồng_

– Công suất: 250W
– Ngăn chứa xơ (bã) liền thân máy, để đổ bã phải gỡ cả thân máy
– Kèm cốc đựng nước ép dung tích 0.5L




​Máy ép trái cây Bluestone trang bị 2 tốc độ ép, tốc độ 1 dùng để ép những loại trái cây mềm như dứa, chuối, bí đao…, tốc độ 2 dùng để ép những loại củ quả cứng như táo, cà rốt, mướp đắng,… Máy chạy êm, tiếng ồn vừa phải, đặc biệt máy có chế độ tự ngắt an toàn đảm bảo không hoạt động quá công suất, giúp gia tăng độ bền của máy, người dùng yên tâm hơn khi sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, máy có nhược điểm là không có bình đựng bã riêng nếu cần ép nhiều trái cây sẽ phải ngừng giữa chừng, tháo thân máy ra đổ bã rồi mới có thể tiếp tục. Ống dẫn thực phẩm của máy nhỏ nên với các hoa quả to như ổi, dứa… cần cắt ra thành miếng nhỏ trước khi cho vào máy.

*Máy ép trái cây tốc độ chậm Philips HR1823*
_Giá tham khảo: 990 ngàn đồng_

– Công suất 220W
– Ngăn chứa xơ (bã) có thể tháo dời mà không cần tháo cả thân máy
– Kèm cốc đựng nước ép dung tích 0.4L



​
Máy ép trái cây Philips HR1823 được thiết kế với ngăn chứa xơ 0,5L cho phép ép trái cây liên tục mà không lo bị tràn, ngăn chứa xơ có thể tháo rời dễ dàng. Dù chỉ có một tốc độ ép nhưng máy ép rất khỏe và bền. Ống tròn dẫn thực phẩm của máy tương đối lớn. Đặc biệt máy trang bị thêm bộ phận gạn bọt trong bình chứa, lưới lọc bằng thép không gỉ giúp cắt và tạo nước ép nhiều hơn. Máy chỉ có nhược điểm là hơi to, chiếm diện tích, để vệ sinh máy bạn phải tháo rời 6 bộ phận để lau rửa, hơi mất thời gian hơn.

*Máy ép tốc độ chậm Sunhouse SHD5520*
_Giá tham khảo: 750 ngàn đồng_

– Công suất 260W
– Ngăn chứa xơ (bã) có thể tháo dời mà không cần tháo cả thân máy
– Kèm cốc đựng nước ép dung tích 0.4L



​
Máy ép trái cây Sunhouse có công suất lớn 260W cùng 2 tốc độ ép, 1 số nhồi, dễ dàng tùy chỉnh với núm vặn. Máy chắc chắn, có khóa tự động và chân chống trượt. Thiết kế ống tiếp nguyên liệu với tương đối lớn, người dùng có thể ép nguyên trái hoặc cắt miếng lớn để ép nước trái cây nhanh hơn. Máy có nhược điểm là kích thước lớn, máy rung và tạo tiếng ồn lớn khi chạy.

*Máy ép trái cây tốc độ chậm Midea MJ-JE35*
_Giá tham khảo: 600 ngàn đồng_

– Công suất: 350W
– Ngăn chứa xơ (bã) liền thân máy, để đổ bã phải gỡ cả thân máy
– Kèm cốc đựng nước ép dung tích 0.4L



​
Với mức giá khoảng 600 ngàn, máy ép chậm Midea có công suất cao 350 W với kiểu dáng gọn nhẹ, tiện lợi khi di chuyển và sử dụng. Máy có 2 tốc độ ép và 1 nút nhồi điều chỉnh bằng nút vặn, đơn giản cho mọi đối tượng người dùng. Hạn chế của máy là khi ép thì tiếng hơi ồn, ống tiếp nguyên liệu kích cỡ nhỏ nên phải cắt lát trái cây, máy cũng không thiết kế ngăn đựng bã có thể tháo rời nên bất tiện nếu cần ép nhiều trái cây.

*Máy ép trái cây tốc độ chậm Zelmer 377*
_Giá tham khảo: 1.090.000 đồng_

– Công suất: 800W
– Ngăn chứa xơ (bã) liền thân máy, để đổ bã phải gỡ cả thân máy
– Không kèm cốc đựng nước ép



​
Máy ép tốc độ chậm Zelmer 377SYMBIO có xuất xứ từ Ba Lan với thiết kế hiện đại, nhỏ gọn. Máy hoạt động với công suất lớn vượt trội 800W cùng 1 tốc độ ép bằng công tắc đơn giản. Máy ép rất nhanh các loại củ quả cứng. Máy khóa an toàn chắc chắn và chân đế chống trượt giúp máy vận hành êm. Tuy nhiên máy lại có khá nhiều bất tiện như không kèm cốc đựng nước ép, ngăn chứa xơ liền thân máy, ống dẫn trái cây nhỏ.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

